# Attn:LIU



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

SWEET ! looks real good jay !


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> SWEET ! looks real good jay !



If you skin through what you said (like I did the first time) it looked like "SWEET ! looks really gay !"


sorry just had to tell you


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

LIUSPEED should make NISMO decal knock-offs. Like LISMO or some shit.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ASsman said:


> LIUSPEED should make NISMO decal knock-offs. Like LISMO or some shit.


no thanks.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> no thanks.



Wait! Does this mean I have to by something to get a sticker?


----------

